# What ages are considered the toddler years?



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

I was curious what ages on this group are considered the toddler years? My son is 28 months and I want to make sure I am posting in the right forum. Also, at what age would I move on to the Childhood years forum?

Thanks,

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (12) and David (28 months)


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Everyone seems to have different opinions on this. I don't know if MDC has any specific guidlines as far as age. For me toddler is 18 months-3 years.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Agreed, I don't think there's an official range. I think from the age they start walking to 3 years, myself - or, if they have a developmental delay or disability (that would significantly delay when they start walking, or prevent them from walking at all), then I would probably count from 12 months to 3 years.


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you both for your replies. I assumed the cutoff would be around 3 to 4 but I see clothing at the stores for children and even the size 5 will have a T for Toddler on it so I just didn't know if toddlers stopped at 2 or before Kindergarten age.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (12) and David (28 months)


----------



## nightfall (Sep 29, 2005)

I think it goes:
baby
toddler
preschooler
gradeschooler
etc.
so toddler would be around 1-3, I think.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I think of toddler as walking/12 mos. until they turn 3. Although some 3 yr. old issues seem to belong in the toddler forum, like potty training. I have a really hard time not considering a diapered child a toddler.


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with you Mandy about calling a diapered child a toddler. I would think up until age 4 would be a toddler. Thanks for everyone's opinion. It was interesting to hear everyone's different views.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (12) and David (28 months)


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I use the issue/concern/topic, rather than the age, to help me decide in which forum I should post, particularly when the age seems borderline toddler/child. Potty learning often belongs in the toddler forum, especially when most parents initiate it. However, I suspect I may be posting in the Childhood forum when my now-35 month old is _still_ requesting a pull-up for poops at age 5!







(Just a little hunch I have about how that's gonna progress...







)


----------



## millionmom (Oct 30, 2005)

the happiest toddler onthe block book says a toddler is until 4 years, I believe. I also think it depends on the child and where you think your child is in development.


----------

